# Pb Demarrage : rond barre



## Zezeak (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
souci ce matin : Mon Mac Alu ne s allume plus -> le rond tourne dans le vide, puis apparait apres 5min un rond barre (type panneau interdit de stationner) au -dessus du rond normal qui lui continue a tourner.
J ai essaye le demarrage sur DVD install (alt au demarrage + choix DVD) mais le disque dur n apparait pas quand il faut installer.
A savoir que j ai deja eu un souci vers noel de non-demarrage, resolu en reinstallant (la difference etait ce fameux panneau de stationnement qui n etait encore jamais apparu).
Depuis je faisais TMachine et Onyx une fois par semaine.

En debut d annee j avais egalement installe windows que je n utilisais pas et j avais decide de le supprimer d ici peu...
Est-ce que quelqu un a une idee ?
J vais aller essayer quelques manip que je viens de trouver sur le site(alt+cmd+P+R / cmd+s fsck -yf / et checker le disque via l utilitaire) mais aucun sujet ne parle du symbole 'stationnement interdit'...
Merci d avance


----------



## Zezeak (17 Avril 2011)

Alors j ai fait les manip que j avais trouvees.
avec cmd+s, l ordi lance le mode utilisateur, mais je n arrive jamais a reprendre la main. il affiche sans arret plein de texte de 3/4 lignes (en boucle) qui finissent par : 
_bsd root: disk0s2 major 14 minor 2_
_disk 0s2: media is not present_
donc impossible d utiliser fsck -yf

En demarrant sur le Dvd, puis utilitaires pour verifier les permissions, le systeme cherche en boucle, sans jamais trouver, _Collecte des info sur le disque_

alt+cmd+P+R ne donne rien
demarrer avec MAJ  non plus...

ca sent le roussi...non ?


----------



## marctiger (17 Avril 2011)

Il me semble que tu devrais ré-installer le Système après formatage afin de repartir sur une install propre et saine.

Mais regardes d'abord avec le test "Hardware" en redémarrant sur le DVD et en appuyant sur la touche "D" pour voir.


----------



## apocalypse2012 (28 Avril 2011)

Moi c'est pareil, c'est même encore pire qu'avant, maintenant il ne veut même plus que je lise le cd d'install," pomme+s" ça marche pas non plus, y a que la touche "alt" qui marche pour me montrer que y a vraiment le cd d'install dans la machine mais après il me balance vers le panneau "interdiction de stationner". Ya eu beaucoup de cas similaire et il se pourrait que ça soit le *disque dur qui soit HS*, en tendant l'oreille j'entends comme un faible bruit vers la gauche, qui semble suspect comme une sorte de bourdonnement régulier. Donc j'en ai commandé un autre pour voir si c'est vraiment ça.


----------



## Zezeak (29 Avril 2011)

de mon côté rien ne fonctionnait. aucune reconnaissance du DD pour réinstaller le système ou formater.
Du coup j'ai changé le DD et tout marche bien !
Comme cette fois j'avais utilisé Time Machine, j'ai tout récupéré.
Problème résolu, 
Bonne chance !


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2011)

Zezeak a dit:


> Alors j ai fait les manip que j avais trouvees.
> avec cmd+s, l ordi lance le mode utilisateur, mais je n arrive jamais a reprendre la main. il affiche sans arret plein de texte de 3/4 lignes (en boucle) qui finissent par :
> _bsd root: disk0s2 major 14 minor 2_
> _disk 0s2: media is not present_
> ...


 

_disk 0s2: media is not present_

Le disque dur est introuvable.... je crains qu'il soit mort. Il va falloir en installer un nouveau et y réinstaller MacOS X et ta dernière sauvegarde TimeMachine


----------

